# Drachenbaumaussaat am blühen



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2017)

Hi,

Blüten von Drachenbäumen sind in Zimmerkultur ja kaum jemandem bekannt, daher mal ein ein paar Bilder von einem blühenden im Haus (Drachenbäume gehören übrigens zu den Spargeln und gehören dort in die Unterfamilie Maiglöckchengewächse)
mein ostafrikanischer Ellenbeck-__ Drachenbaum (Dracaena ellenbeckiana), von dem ich vor 5-6 Jahren mal 3 Samenkörner als "Werbegeschenk" bei ner Saatgutbestellung mit dazu gepackt bekam hat nach dem einräumen ins Winterquartier angefangen einen Blütenstand auszubilden. Die Blüten sind im Gegensatz zu denen anderer Drachenbäumen zwar sehr klein, (nur knapp 1cm), dafür allerdings net weiß sondern gelblich-orange


----------

